# Guppy and Platy breeding



## saiwong (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I purchased some new Platies and Guppys yesterday. However when added to the tank the existing male guppy was constantly chasing the new female Platy and ignoring all the female Guppys!!! Felt sorry for the female Platy so moved her to a different tank. I had hoped the male guppy would turn attention to the female Guppys but so far ZERO interest. Does anyone know why ?

Previously my male guppy's have always chased the female guppys and nothing has changed in the aquarium so it is very puzzling why male guppys are now not interested in the new female guppys.


----------

